# What's the best movie you've seen in the past 6 months?



## LarryWolfe (Jan 31, 2005)

Comedy - Meet the Focker's

Drama - N/A

Action - The Rundown

Mystery - N/A

Love - 30 Minute Meals


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Soft Porn: Larry's Avatar!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 31, 2005)

Beast Porn:  Bill's Avatar!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 31, 2005)

I try to make a good post and you guys found a way to fuck it up!   :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I try to make a good post and you guys found a way to fuck it up!   :twisted:


Awww. Sorry Larry!  You've made so many fucked up posts up to now, I just thought this was a continuation!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 31, 2005)

Unfortunately, it was "The Phantom Of The Opera" last Saturday. I don't get to the movies much. Woody


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> Soft Porn: Larry's Avatar!!



VERY Soft


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 31, 2005)

Not sure about BEST movie but it certainly has been BAD movie week at my house.

Aliens Vs Predator: at least expectation was low for a movie based on a videogame based on a comic book based on two movies. Yeah, cool effects and nice to see aliens back in action but give me a break.

King Arthur: was the entire cast suffering from dissentary or chronic constipation for the entire shoot? Merlin a blue bush man? Lancelot didn't seem like some noble hero, he was a whiner ALWAYS huffing and rolling his eyes. Who the hell is RUUUUSSSSSS? Off with their heads!!!!!

Lastly, Napolean Dynamite: ok, there were a few good laughs, but the whole first hour seemed to be spent on geekdom assertion of the main characters. I got the point after a couple of minutes. Fav part was Pedro 'bashin' his political adversary.

This doesn't really count, but I FINALLY got my hands on the Saving Private Ryan special edition release with DTS soundtrack from my video rental store. When I went to play it (with popcorn etc) the wrong movie was in the case. It is officially listed as MIA. Argggg. I have the flick on VHS, but I was really looking forward to the Widescreen, extended version on DVD in DTS sound on my spiffy home theatre system.

Certainly one of my favs in the last few months was a movie called Snow Walker. Set in Canada around 1950's, a northern bush pilot finds redemption of sorts after his plane crashes. Being not from USA, I find bank robbers, mafia, terrorists, holocausts etc. in major US cities gets a little stale after a while. How many times has New York been wiped out in the movies? Anyway, a bit of Canadiana was a welcome relief, and apart from a couple of bad scenes it was a great movie.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh, I forgot! "Pink Floyd-Live at Pompeii-Directors Cut". Bought this to watch during a weekend visit to one of my lifelong buddies house up in Rochester NY. This may be the best live concert film of all time. They recorded a live show in an amphitheater in the ruins of Pompeii, _without_ an audience! The cinematography of the performance is incredible! Alot of the live stuff is only for hardcore fans of "The Pink Floyd" as they were then known. But, interspersed throughout are snippets of interviews with the band (scruffy with bad teeth and all) along with incredible footage of them in the studio recording Dark Side of the Moon. This film captures a moment in history as this band is going from a largely avante gard ,"athmospheric"  unrecognized status , to becoming one of the giants of the genre. The scene where the camera pans behind the band showing the name "Pink Floyd" stenciled on the speaker cabinets is priceless. The innocence of an era when rock bands had to actually mark their equipment to avoid theft or having it mixed up with other band's gear (maybe Deep Purple?) is gone forever. "Echoes I and II" are worth the price of the DVD alone! Some cheesy 70's effects, but I remember watching this at the Midnight Movies in 1973 and being blown away. It's better now! A must for _any_ Floyd fan!


----------



## john pen (Feb 1, 2005)

Starsky and Hutch (actually the only movie Ive seen in the past six months)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 1, 2005)

Meet the Focker's .....very funny :-D


----------



## Finney (Feb 1, 2005)

*Ray*:  Big Ray Charles fan.

*Garden State*:  Stared the guy from Scrubs (NBC Tues nights @ 9:00).  Also written and directed by him.

*Sideways*: Won a few Golden Globes, up for a few Oscars

*Fahrenheit 911*


Garden State and Sideways are both '_off beat_', '_quirky_' comedies.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 1, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> *Ray*:  Big Ray Charles fan.
> 
> *Garden State*:  Stared the guy from Scrubs (NBC Tues nights @ 9:00).  Also written and directed by him.
> 
> ...



OMG Finney you really do hate GW!  You SOB, I can't believe you watched that piece of shit fat ass fucker's documentary.  BTW, FUCK MICHAEL MOORE!  I HOPE THAT FAT BASTARD CHOKES ON A CHICKEN LEG AND HAS A CORONARY!!!!! BTW, I LOVE "W"!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Geeze, Larry...Tell us how you really feel!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 1, 2005)

Just mention John Kerry and John Edwards and I'll really go off!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 1, 2005)

John Kerry  John Edwards


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> John Kerry  John Edwards



I just killed my neighbors with Kerry/Edwards bumper stickers! :twisted:


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> OMG Finney you really do hate GW!  You SOB, I can't believe you watched that piece of shit fat ass fucker's documentary.  BTW, FUCK MICHAEL MOORE!  I HOPE THAT FAT BASTARD CHOKES ON A CHICKEN LEG AND HAS A CORONARY!!!!! BTW, I LOVE "W"!



Yes.

Did you see the movie?
(no?)  Then shut the FUCK up!  :smt075 

Have you seen any of his movies?
(no?)  Then shut the FUCK up!  :smt075 

I know you love "W". :smt058  _larry kissing "w"_

I still love you.  Now roll over here and give me a hug.  :hug:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":36onrsj8]OMG Finney you really do hate GW!  You SOB, I can't believe you watched that piece of shit fat ass fucker's documentary.  BTW, FUCK MICHAEL MOORE!  I HOPE THAT FAT BASTARD CHOKES ON A CHICKEN LEG AND HAS A CORONARY!!!!! BTW, I LOVE "W"!



Yes.

Did you see the movie?
(no?)  Then shut the FUCK up!  :smt075 

Have you seen any of his movies?
(no?)  Then shut the FUCK up!  :smt075 

I know you love "W". :smt058  _larry kissing "w"_

I still love you.  Now roll over here and give me a hug.  :hug:[/quote:36onrsj8]

Actually you mother fucking piece of shit scum bagged Michael Moore fanatic, I did watch the motherfucking movie and that only caused my motherfucking hatred towards that bastard cocksucker and his supporters to grow! 

Now if you still want that hug, come over here!


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

Larry, you've got your head so far up the _elephant's_ ass... all you smell is peanuts.   
Open your eyes, and think for yourself.


I'll still get my hug at Smoke Stock.  :hug:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Larry, you've got your head so far up the _elephant's_ ass... all you smell is peanuts.
> Open your eyes, and think for yourself.
> 
> 
> I'll still get my hug at Smoke Stock.  :hug:



Nope you are totally wrong "Finshit", I am looking at the big picture.  Plus you gotta love GW, he has more balls than Bill and Hillary did together!    

I'll give you a nice warm "Republican Hug" no problem!


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah, the BIG PICTURE as told to you by BUSH.
I mean Rove.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 2, 2005)

While we fight amongst ourselves, the Chinese are stealin every one of our jobs!


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> While we fight amongst ourselves, the Chinese are stealin every one of our jobs!



They're not steal'n them Wood(_couldn't think of anything that fit_).  Our government is giving them away.  Actually giving tax breaks for companies to move jobs overseas.  Outsourcing is our country's newest export.


----------



## ROB O (Feb 2, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":3ku2e8jq]Larry, you've got your head so far up the _elephant's_ ass... all you smell is peanuts.
> Open your eyes, and think for yourself.
> 
> 
> I'll still get my hug at Smoke Stock.  :hug:



Nope you are totally wrong "Finshit", I am looking at the big picture.  Plus you gotta love GW, he has more balls than Bill and Hillary did together!    

I'll give you a nice warm "Republican Hug" no problem![/quote:3ku2e8jq]

Looks like Winston Churchill was correct:  "The best argument against democracy is 15 minutes with the average voter."


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2005)

(Impartial Boss steps in(look at my avatar) and says)

_*"SHUT-UP YOU TWO!!"*_

If there is going to be no winner of the argument then why bother yelling at each other.  Everyone of us will have different views on politics, right??  I don't have a problem with you guys debating it...NICELY...but when you yell and swear at each other I feel all sad inside and when I feel sad then I want to exert my *ALL MIGHTY POWER!!!*

So, in closing, debate nicely and leave the swearing to the Texans!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

How come the Texans get to swear?  :? 
I mean, they have a right to :roll: ... but still.  :?


----------



## ROB O (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> How come the Texans get to swear?  :?
> I mean, they have a right to :roll: ... but still.  :?



Because they need the practice.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Excuse me Mr. Boss, please read the disclaimer (that you wrote) prior to entering the General Discussion area     Or is this gonna be one of those "make rules up as we go, type of things"?   Lighten up, it's all in fun! JHC, go sell a trailer!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey...sorry!!  MY BAD!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Hey...sorry!!  MY BAD!!



I was expecting a fight????   :smt062  Are you wimping out, BEOACH?


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

He couldn't fight after Susan's cursing soapbox emoticon.
No way to fight that.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2005)

Why fight Larry, I am a man of meager means and even meager muscles!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2005)

And beofore anyone takes the "muscle" comment out of context...I get no complaints about not being "muscular" enough at home!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Greg, we as men know there is only one "muscle" that counts!  Therefore, you must be being complimented on your arm muscles!


----------



## Airboss (Feb 5, 2005)

They should have called Phanton of the Opera, "Marathon of the Opera."  I was praying for death half way through the damn thing.  

Which reminds me:  I need some more margarita mix.  The gang'll be thristy watching that ball game out on the lanai.  

 :beach:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

john wolfe said:
			
		

> worst propaganda film farenhiet 911          worst human being michael moore


*YEAH!!!*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

john wolfe said:
			
		

> best comedy  meet the parents  .worst propaganda film farenhiet 911          worst human being michael moore



That's why I love my Dad!


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john wolfe":2v4t66sg]best comedy  meet the parents  .worst propaganda film farenhiet 911          worst human being michael moore



That's why I love my Dad![/quote:2v4t66sg]

Man Larry.  He's as hate filled as you.  :-(


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3np7s082][quote="john wolfe":3np7s082]best comedy  meet the parents  .worst propaganda film farenhiet 911          worst human being michael moore



That's why I love my Dad![/quote:3np7s082]

Man Larry.  He's as hate filled as you.  :-([/quote:3np7s082]

Nope, I'm old enough to be my own man and have my own beliefs!  Just happens that my father and I have the same beliefs!  

Let's not do this again today!  Let's sit back and enjoy a "Fatty" together!  :weedman:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

jshively said:
			
		

> john wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J, what did he say?  I guess I missed it!  Please let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

J. Thanks for that, it brightened my day more than you could ever imagine!  I have always been a HUGE Clint Eastwood fan, and am even more so now!  Thanks again!


----------

